# Giraffe weevil porn :D



## orionmystery (Jun 9, 2012)

First there were just the two of them, and me, of course.




Leaf rolling weevils mating...IMG_6519 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Giraffe weevils porn ...IMG_6542 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Then a voyeuristic ant came along...



Mating pair of giraffe weevil...IMG_6546 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

the ant just wouldn't leave them alone!



Giraffe weevils porn...IMG_6547 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More here: Giraffe weevil porn | Up Close with Nature


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 9, 2012)

That's nature for ya! Photographing it is our job!


----------



## Golfcart (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pictures!  What lens were you using?


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 10, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> That's nature for ya! Photographing it is our job!


 


Golfcart said:


> Great pictures!  What lens were you using?



Thanks JoshuaSim, Golfcart.

Golfcard, all shot with the MP-E65, MT-24EX and concave diffuser: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful shots... I guess they were distracted enough not to move! lol!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 10, 2012)

Kurt, that's some fine work you have produced. Tell me, do you copyright your images with the Mayalasian government and U.S. government? I think some of mine are worthy of copyrighting, just in case of course. I consider your work (and LordV amongst a few others) above mine so I just assumed that you copyrighted your work.


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2012)

Just needs some Barry White soundtrack in the background...lol!


----------

